# Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik



## Trouthunter (20. März 2006)

Nabend zusammen
Da ich mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Mefo anfangen will
und nicht immer nur Blech schmeißen will würde Ich gerne 
irgendwo möglichst HH einen Kurs belegen.
Wurftechnik / Köderwahl / Schnüre

Hat jemand nee Idee

Gruß Andi#h


----------



## Stingray (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

E-Mail: Lothar.Hennig@web.de 

Der macht seine Kurse bei der Alsterkrugchaussee. Und ist ein Spitzenwedler #6 . Frag mal an.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (20. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Kalles Angelshop
Ich kann aber nicht sagen ob der Kurs was taugt !
Ist aber speziell für Meerforelle möglich.


----------



## Ingo Dege (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

... und in Lübeck gibts noch Flyfishing Bemba!


----------



## Trouthunter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Danke für Eure Tipps

Werde gleich mal Kontakt aufnehmen.

Gruß Andi#h


----------



## gofishing (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Direkt in Hamburg fällt mir nur "der" ein.
Kenne Ihn allerdings nicht.

PS. Stimmt der Laddar kann einmalig werfen, dafür ist aber alles andere wat man braucht um anderen etwas beizubringen "unter aller Kanone".


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Trouthunter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Danke auch Dir Gofishing denke in Howe
wäre nicht schlecht man muß ja auch selbst als Ü40 noch
immer dazulernen denn ausgelernt hat man meistens erst
wenn alles zu ende ist

Danke Gruß Andi


----------



## gofishing (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Kannst ja mal berichten wie es dort war.#6 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Stingray (21. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Direkt in Hamburg fällt mir nur "der" ein.
> Kenne Ihn allerdings nicht.
> 
> PS. Stimmt der Laddar kann einmalig werfen, dafür ist aber alles andere wat man braucht um anderen etwas beizubringen "unter aller Kanone".
> ...


 
Also direkt in Hamburg macht das wohl eher Lothar Hennig ! Dein PS verstehe ich irgentwie nicht #g ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tupfenfan (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

anfang märz werd ich ( als assistent ) zusammen mit "angelcoach" udo riechmann einen tageskurs am neckar veranstalten. 

in kirchentellinsfurt ( das ist zwischen tübingen und reutlingen ) haben wir letztes jahr schon zwei kurse abgehalten.

wir üben in gruppen und einzeltraining die grundlegenden wurftechniken.natürlich vermittelt udo auch viel an wissen, was sonst noch so nötig ist, um mit der fliegenrute fische zu fangen.

nachmittags werden wir im neckar das erlernte anwenden und so petri will auch fische fangen.

weitere info´s werd ich demnächst auf meiner homepage veröffentlichen.

petri heil und schöne angeltage wünscht euch andreas brehm
__________________


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

@tupfenfan

Hörst bitte auf Leichen auszugraben und immer wieder dein identisches Schleichwerberposting darunter zusetzen.

Gruß
Truttafriend
Moderator


----------



## Windmaster (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Kalles Angelshop
> Ich kann aber nicht sagen ob der Kurs was taugt !
> Ist aber speziell für Meerforelle möglich.


 


habe den Kurs selber vor ein paar Jahren gemacht.
Kann ich nur empfehlen #6



gruß windmaster


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*



Trouthunter schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> Da ich mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Mefo anfangen will
> und nicht immer nur Blech schmeißen will würde Ich gerne
> irgendwo möglichst HH einen Kurs belegen.
> ...



 Na Klar, da gib es doch nur eine Möglichkeit,
  wenn man etwas auf eine nette Art „Neues“ beginnen will ,
  geht nix über das bewährte „nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen“
  am 16.03.2008 10Uhr bis ca. 15Uhr.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117557 



  Da wir nicht nur gebunden, sondern auch geworfen was das Zeug hält. #6

  Da kannst Du einiges ausprobieren und bekommst die wirklichen guten Tipps.
  Ob Du dann noch einen Kurs brauchst, kannst Du dann viel besser selber entscheiden.

  Bring einfach einen Haufen leckere Frikadellen mit, und die Jungs zeigen Dir alles was Du wissen willst.|supergri

  Gernot#h


----------



## tupfenfan (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*



Windmaster schrieb:


> habe den Kurs selber vor ein paar Jahren gemacht.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen #6
> 
> 
> ...


 
wie lang ging der und was haste denn dafür gelöhnt?

gruss andreas


----------



## Trouthunter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Ist ja jetzt fast zwei Jahre her und mit dem FlyFI Kurs hat
es sich auch lange erledigt.
Ich kann nur sagen der Tipp mit Howe war super bin dort auch in den Club eingetreten.
Diverse Meefofos innerhalb 2 Jahren mit der Fliege verhaftet wo Ich in 15 Jahren mit Blech nur max.20 % von gefangen hatte.
Einmal mit der Fliege infiziert man kommt nicht mehr los davon.
Danke nochmals für alle Tipps.
Andi#6


----------



## Windmaster (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*



tupfenfan schrieb:


> wie lang ging der und was haste denn dafür gelöhnt?
> 
> gruss andreas


 

Hi,

hab hier mal den direkten Link http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/ffl.htm

Ablauf 2Tage a´4 Stunden für 100€. Mit der Zeit wird es nicht so genau genommen, bei mir war es zumindest länger. 
Bin selbst noch am überlegen, ob ich nochmal einen fortgeschrittenen Kurs dort belegen werde.|rolleyes





gruß windmaster


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

@Trouthunter

Trotzdem: Nett, das Du den Thread noch auf der Reihe hattest.
  Schau mal rum,
  Wäre nett.:m

  Gernot #h


----------



## dat_geit (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Gern geschehen und die Einladung steht auch für Profis!:q#h

Auch bei den Marzipanstädtern bin ich natürlich am Start.
Das ist auch echt goil da!!!!!

Toll was Stephan immer auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## südlicht (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

@ tupfenfan:



Truttafriend schrieb:


> @tupfenfan
> 
> Hörst bitte auf Leichen auszugraben und immer wieder dein identisches Schleichwerberposting darunter zusetzen.
> 
> ...


 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.... und spart sich manchmal auch Ärger...

Eric


----------



## tupfenfan (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

meine lieben,

ich mache das nicht um damit geld zu verdienen oder um werbung für den kleinen hobby angelladen in wannweil zu machen.

mein ziel ist es die menschen wieder zurück zur natur zu bringen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Ostseestipper (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe am letztem WE den Kurs bei Kalle in Neustadt gemacht. Bin immer noch begeistert. Ist meiner Meinung nach absolut empfehlenswert #6. 

Gruß Mark


----------



## race (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

brauche ein fliegenkurs in hh gibt es die noch die oben stehen

gruß race


----------



## towu (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Hi !
Der Tipp mit Kalle ist leider nicht mehr aktuell glaube ich?! Link öffnet keine Seite ! 
Kennt jemand einen bezahlbaren wurfkurs? 

Gruß


----------



## stoertebecker (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

"Bezahlbar"ist zwar relativ,aber versuchs doch mal
bei Holger oder Bernd.
http://www.fly-cast.de/
http://www.first-cast.de/

Kann ich zumindest nur Gutes drüber berichten#6


----------



## woern1 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

@towu83:

Schreib Kalle mal ne Mail oder ruf dort an.

Wenn du bei Facebook bist, dann kannste ihn auch da kontaktieren.

Ansonsten ist im Bereich Kiel-Lübeck auch noch "der heiländer" in lübeck oder achim stahl (serious flyfishing) in kiel.


werner

Oder bei k+hd in HH mal anfragen, die müssten da auch vermitteln können.


----------



## towu (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fliegenfischerkurs / Wurftechnik*

Super, vielen dank für eure Hilfe ! 
@woern1 :
Facebook kennt mich nicht und andersherum |supergri


----------

